# einszett Gummi Pflege Stift Trial



## james_death

*Ok Folks had always meant to get some of this and when the post went up about available on Flea Bay at a good price i had to get some...

Now infact i got two and the seller even gave me a refund as a few seconds after ordering two individual ones i noticed they were doing 2 for less than the individual pricing....:wall:

Anyways i Digress.

Now for me this product is for one job only and thats the door and boot rubbers.

Been mentioned about using on trim but folk say it runs badly.

Myself i only ever imagined used on rubber seals.

If you have ever experienced frozen door rubbers its a gut wrenching feeling and situation.

You cannot open the door, your stomach is turning over for fear than if you full too hard your going to tear the rubber, and yes thats a strong possibility.

If you don't fully tear the rubber you could well pull some of the surface off and risk it sticking more often in the future.

So Prevention is better than cure they say.

Now Bottle is Small and one bottle weighed 117 grams and the other 120 grams.

Oh thats the weights with the cap on i know part of the weight will be the actual bottle but a starting weight will tell me how much weight of product i have used come the end.

Pleasant smell to the product citrus like in the vein of an air freshener glass cleaner, the slightly chemical citrus smell.

The applicator end has a foam disc on the top that holds the product for spreading once inverted and pressure applied.

The pressure pushes down a small red plastic plunger about half the way down the height of the foam pad allowing the product to soak into the foam.

Easy to apply, a shake of the bottle is stated on the instructions before application.

I started by dabbing on and spreading but after doing one door and the boot i found myself simply wiping along as i depressed the foam.

It is easy to see where you have been in most cases but will depend on how glossy your rubber seals are to start with i imagine.

Here we have a selection of sections treated an untreated...

Cannot notice that much once dried on the doors rubber...










Not too noticeable on the hatch rubber...










Now the rubbers fitted to the cars main body did show a more marked difference, this will im sure be down to the different rubber as its a much firmer rubber, more rubber in fact in consistency to the actual doors rubber that are much more foam like.










No sticky or even tacky residue and no transfer to the skin when wiped over once dry and even fresh application does not seam to transfer anything of note is at all.

The Finish is very natural does not look artificial and has a factory look to it.

What i did find is that due to the depth of the sill on the Polo and as such the all round depth to the cars door body recess that on the A pillar and right at the top of the car body door rubber i could not get the foam all the way in to the body as the bottles body would not allow me to get in so tight.

However this tiny strip i could never see it coming into contact with the doors seal so no sticking issues anyway but me just been a bit finicky wanted every tiny bit covered....:lol: If you really feel the OCD need then put some of the Gummi Pflege on a cotton bud to get into the tight tight spaces...:lol:

This is simply down to the cars door design and body many cars rubbers will be a distance away from the frame edges so would not be an issue in the first place.

The next day the Rubbers seamed just as they had after application the previous day.

Now i know it can be said well to really test it you need to leave one door untreated and another treated see if one sticks.

Thats a very valid point but you could be waiting months or years for that to happen or it could happen twice in a week.

Unlike most product tests this is a product thats used as a preventative measure because if you do have frozen seals you may well not have a functioning seal if you decide to yank the door open anyway.

Its Cheap and simple to use and after weighing the bottle again that started at 120 grams it now weighed 118 grams.

Thats after doing both the doors on the Polo, 3 door model by the way.

This included the seals to both the doors all round including the bottom edges also the rubbers around the car body's door recesses also the boot hatch rubber.

I didnt go sparingly either.

Ill post how much used on the Rover later in the week.

Oh just for reference the bottle lid weights 4 grams....

Sorry Never got back to this... Did The Rover all 5 Doors a few times the bonnet seals the boot seal also only used about 3 Grams...:thumb:
*


----------



## tommyboy40

I'm a big fan of this, I use it on convertible seals to keep them waterproof


----------



## toni

Nice review! I like Gummi alot, I don't think you can find a similar product which is as good.


----------



## tommyboy40

Their vinyl cleaner is also very good and the dash spray is nice and matte. I hate shiny dashboards!


----------



## james_death

For me its the only thing i can think of that is for seals, i know there is the old petroleum jelly... but really no not for me.

Normal trim dressings you could use, but for this job it may be specialised but the only proper choice for me is the Gummi.

I Have there paint cleanser and the glanz wax had a while and want to do a side beside with the Optimum Car wax and the einszett spray wax, especially as never used either.


----------



## toni

james_death said:


> I Have there paint cleanser and the glanz wax had a while and want to do a side beside with the Optimum Car wax and the einszett spray wax, especially as never used either.


The 1Z Metallic PolishWax (red tin can) is a fantastic paint cleaner! Glanz Wax is pretty good, the best thing about is the fast curing time even in damp/cold weather.


----------



## DesertDog

Well thought out review JD

I had a bottle of Gummi arrive recently and plan on using it next weekend. It looks like a useful product for the detailing room shelf


----------



## madstaff

Upon reading the good opinions here i've just ordered a couple of bottles (2 for £10 on the bay) of Gummi Pflege. :thumb:


----------



## rtjc

It really is good stuff, I used to use it on our Freelander hardback roof, the targa seals and also the door seals. The latter of which used to have a habit of freezing shut really badly in the bad winters we've had. This helped greatly!


----------



## james_death

toni said:


> The 1Z Metallic PolishWax (red tin can) is a fantastic paint cleaner! Glanz Wax is pretty good, the best thing about is the fast curing time even in damp/cold weather.


The glanz is a consideration for over glazes....:thumb:



daveevs said:


> Upon reading the good opinions here i've just ordered a couple of bottles (2 for £10 on the bay) of Gummi Plege. :thumb:


Thats the one...


----------



## suspal

i use it too :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson

I used to buy the BMW version which was always very cheap


----------



## Nazgul

*Black marks from Einszett Gummi Pflege Rubber Care Stick*

I'm also using Gummi Pflege and it's really good for rubber protection but I have one problem with Gummi Pflege that really annoys me and I don't know how to solve it. It will leave black marks on plastic trim which are in touch with the rubber (on which is Gummi Pflege applied). On all door in my new car I have black marks on plastic and those are impossible to remove. I tried apc, degreaser, magic eraser, even clay but no luck. I did put normal amout of product on the rubber but it transfered from rubber to plastic when the doors are shut. I'm posting you one image (it's almost the same on all doors) so you can see what I'm talking about and maybe someone have the solution how to remove those black marks from Gummi Pflege?!


----------



## tosh

Strange...

It's basically a water based rubber dressing. So it's effectively dressed your plastic through transfer. If it's sunk into the plastic, and as you've tried so many things, it's probably somewhat permanant.

But nothing is truely permanent, and this is water based, so it should disappear over time - given the area is pressed against your seal though and not exposed to air, this may take a considerable amount of time.

1z do an "intensive plastic cleaner" with serious instructions - "don't leave on plastic for more than 3 mins, don't use in the sun/hot plastic" so that may be able to help. If you do find something that 'works', you may find that you lighten the plastic itself, and the gummi line is still there, just lighter.

Personally, I would contact einszett/nextzett and see what they say - they may have seen this (odd) case before and offer some advise.

You've done the right thing though - work up in cleaning strength. You haven't mentioned a solvent/thinners type product though - so if you have some tar remover (or my favourite, WD40 DRY electrical contact cleaner), have a go at it in a very inconspicuous place - like underneath the door.


----------



## fozzy

Gummi is great stuff I've been using it for years


----------



## ALANSHR

Same for me, great product and no problems like this. i do always leave to dry before closing doors and boot etc which might be th reason i have never had transfer.

As others, surprised that cleaners used haven't improved it at least. Could try a range of cleaners going from alkaline to acidic in the scale as these work differently though maybe advice form manufacturer might help th most.
a
Yo could also try an interior dressing to see if that masks the difference until it equalises over time?


----------



## Nazgul

Solved with the help of you guys  Tosh and his tar remover suggestion saved me. Found unused Sonax Tar remover in my arsenal (never found a need to use it before), sprayed on affected plastic, removed with mf towel and voila  Just in case I cleaned the plastic again with apc cleaner and then top it with Gtehniq C6 Matte Dash. Once again BIG tanks guys and special tanks to Tosh - I owe you big time :thumb:


----------



## tosh

No worries, although I do worry about putting a solvent into a plastic straight off!

Saying that, I've used Tardis on external trim before...

Good to know though.

Are you going to continue with the Gummi? Or do you think it was a drying problem (I.e. It wasn't dry)

To be fair, it is basically a rubber/vinyl protector. They used to sell it in 5L cans for trade use inside and out. So you could use it to dress anything internal and external. 

Thanks for reporting back, not everyone does!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nazgul

I tested underneath the door first. Never heard of Tardis (not from UK) but looking at instructions I think Tardis is stronger (heavy duty) solvent and it's adhesive remover also. Sonax products are usually safe and there is a warning (on instructions) for application on plastic - they said it's ok to use it on plastic but to test it first on inconspicuous place. On the other hand when you use tar remover, you spray it on plastic trim also (like bumpers, plastic side skirts..) so I don't think it should be a major problem?

Yes, I will continue to use Gummi Pflege because it works great and it's easy to apply if foam from stick doesn't fall off  Didn't have problems with it on Clio and Focus - just on Merc because it's touching the plastic trim. Next time, to avoid transfer, I'll leave the doors open after application allowing Gummi to dry a little - will see if that helps?

As you said it's for vinyl also (I didn't know that) but after I had the problem I thought 2 things: 
1. Omg, can't remove it from plastic and tried all kind of tricks - this sucks and..
2. Wow.. the plastic where transfer was made looked great and doesn't come off - I'll use it everywhere (cars, house) where plastic is faded and lost its shine  

No problem for reporting back - maybe someone else will have the same problem so he can find solution here without wasting so much time trying everything :thumb:


----------



## litcan91

I've got some of this stuff, but not to use on the door/boot seals, as there is no problem there. 

I'm having an issue with frozen/stuck windows on pillar-less doors, which will prevent glass from dropping, to open the door, so effectively there is no way in until the frost is gone. Has anyone used this Gummi pfledge on window seals to prevent sticking?

I've tried autoglym rubber and vinyl care, which doesn't seem be improving the problem. 

Yes, de-icer will probably sound like the best solution, but they leave so much nasty, oily residue.


----------



## organgrinder

I have and I have mixed feelings. It did prevent the glass from sticking to the seals in icy conditions but I found I got creaking when the car was moving (E92 Coupe). I think that the glass was moving over the top of the rubber and squeaking rather than the untreated rubber which stuck to the glass and just flexed with the car.

I haven't tried it on my current car but last winter I just poured a bit of cold water on the window - unfortunately that creates more problems but they aren't as annoying.

It's great on the boot rubber or cars without frameless doors.


----------



## litcan91

organgrinder said:


> I have and I have mixed feelings. It did prevent the glass from sticking to the seals in icy conditions but I found I got creaking when the car was moving (E92 Coupe). I think that the glass was moving over the top of the rubber and squeaking rather than the untreated rubber which stuck to the glass and just flexed with the car.
> 
> I haven't tried it on my current car but last winter I just poured a bit of cold water on the window - unfortunately that creates more problems but they aren't as annoying.
> 
> It's great on the boot rubber or cars without frameless doors.


I also use the water method, but that sometimes freezes too :wall:

Was just wondering if there is a perfect solution out there as the car is used daily.


----------



## organgrinder

litcan91 said:


> Was just wondering if there is a perfect solution out there as the car is used daily.


If you find it let me know - maybe the solution is a garage or remote starting to heat the car up first. I have remote ventilation but that really doesn't do much when it is just recirculating freezing air.


----------



## litcan91

organgrinder said:


> If you find it let me know - maybe the solution is a garage or remote starting to heat the car up first. I have remote ventilation but that really doesn't do much when it is just recirculating freezing air.


If the above two were available, I wouldn't be asking 

Would love the remote start though, can be useful throughout the year...

- No need to sit in the car for 5 mins for it to warm up after sitting for the whole night/day
- Will defrost windows and warm the interior in winter
- Will cool the interior in summer

Will let you know if I find an easier solution :speechles


----------



## evoke

I used to use Gummi Pflege years ago but tried out the versatile CarPro PERL a couple of weeks ago on the door/boot/bonnet rubber seals. It was SO much easier to apply PERL with a small MF cloth and it didn't shine the rubber up as much as Gummi Pflege does.


----------



## tosh

evoke said:


> I used to use Gummi Pflege years ago but tried out the versatile CarPro PERL a couple of weeks ago on the door/boot/bonnet rubber seals. It was SO much easier to apply PERL with a small MF cloth and it didn't shine the rubber up as much as Gummi Pflege does.


Did you dilute, or use it beat (on the seals)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

